# Milk



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey guys.

just a quick one, think i have my milk right, but when i come to do my latte art at the end, it tends to just be froth sitting on top?? Am i over stretching? Or is it in the pour? It looks like wet paint when ive done it...

anyway any pointers on this would be appreciated.

hope ya all well.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you tapping the jug on your bench and swirling before the pour?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it looks matt and you can see bubbles on it, you've over steamed it. Properly stretched milk has a glossy sheen on it. There are loads of good training clips out there - have a look at this one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If could be the speed your pouring it . If your pouring too slow at the start then all the liquid will come out leaving texture or froth a the end.

Its hard to tell without a picture of the finished pour.

Are you swirling the milk after steaming and not letting it settle before you pour?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Milk temperature can also be a factor.

Ian


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Cool thanks guys, lots of things to think about, yeah i always tap and swirl, there is always a bulge of froth on top and i think that is travelling to the bottom of jug as i pour.. Got a feeling I may be over stretching a bit..

Thanks guys


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Cool thanks guys, lots of things to think about, yeah i always tap and swirl, there is always a bulge of froth on top and i think that is travelling to the bottom of jug as i pour.. Got a feeling I may be over stretching a bit..
> 
> Thanks guys


A "bulge of froth at the top " would suggest that all the air hasn't been incorporated during the steaming ...

which could be over stretching....

It really hard to tell from descriptions though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I get the same issue as you, get a lovely bubbly froth on top, but when i pour its just the liquid, then the last drop is foam.

To be honest the art part doesn't really bother me, its all about the drinking!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Froth is not the desired intention, micro foam is when all the air has been incorporated into the milk, it should not be two separate items as in milk+froth.

As I'm sure you know the quality of the milk does have an effect, Cravendale is the suggested brand as it appears to make the ideal microfoam. I was struggling when the seasons changed and cows moved from indoor feed to grass, it makes a difference.

Be aware that too much heat dries out the foam and also takes away the sweetness of the milk.

Ian


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

What machine are you doing it on?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

seeq said:


> What machine are you doing it on?


Im doing it with a classic with the upgraded silvia wand... I do the kissing noise till about 30 degrees and then get the wave going to incorporate up to about 65-70 degrees.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Burnzy said:


> Im doing it with a classic with the upgraded silvia wand... I do the kissing noise till about 30 degrees and then get the wave going to incorporate up to about 65-70 degrees.


Ok, so kit wise you should be able to produce decent textured milk. There are a few other things that make a difference. The main being the size of the jug. The classic has a small boiler and isn't capable of steaming much milk. Ideal size jug is around 12oz to steam around 5oz milk. Bigger jugs are harder to get the milk to roll in and thus doesn't compline the foam and milk too well. Also learn to measure the temp with your hands as a thermometer can disrupt the roll of the milk too. Introduce air until the jug feels warm, then combine until you can touch the jug at the bottom for no more than about half a second, that's generally a good indication of temperature. Or you could use temptags.

Otherwise it's going to be down to perfecting your technique. If you need help with that then the best way is as others suggest: Upload a video and people will be more than happy to offer some advice on how to improve.


----------

